# New and worried



## Yorkshire Lass (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi this is the first forum I've joined so if I get it wrong sorry. Who am I, ex city girl living in Yorkshire with Scotish husband who has just lost his job. We are looking to get a motorhome to get away for 5 weeks as I work in a school. 
This site look as if it will have the answer to all our questions, some I've already found so thank you.
Once we have more detail of motorhome and route I'll be back.
Bye for now.


----------



## tony (Jul 1, 2010)

good girl yourself & welcome.
there is nothing to be worried about , ask away, whatever you want to know somebody will help.
tony


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't worry, we're all really friendly here 

Anyway, welcome to the world of motorhomes (soon I hope) and the fun of wild camping.

I'm sorry to hear your hubby's lost his job. I know how it feels.

If you have any questions, just ask and someone will advise.

Bye for now.

Chris


----------



## Yorkshire Lass (Jul 1, 2010)

*Thanks for the welcome*

Thanks guys, the more I look at the site the more I'm looking forward to getting away.
Other half has had a quick look and has already found some useful advise.
Back soon
YL


----------



## flower3bird (Jul 1, 2010)

Its a great life style choice - but then we would all say that on here really wouldn't we 

It might be worth trying to pick the brains of us lot for some hints and tips on what to buy.  Most of us take about 3 vans before we find the one that really suits our needs/budget.  By asking lots of questions now you could short circuit your learning and get it right first buy.  I helped friends this way last year and they seem really pleased that they have bought wisely first time.

And do ............remember there is no such thing as a silly question   We have all been there and know how it feels to be a newbie.

Welcome to th forum


----------



## winchman (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome
Whats your budget? needs etc.
I only know about the bargain basement campers as thats what I have LOL
The Bedford CF is good cheap but slow, parts arnt a problem a good one costs £2-3000, the CF also have a very good owners club.
The Talbot Express / Fiat Ducato are very good value, parts can be a bit more difficult, but can be found. I paid £1300 for mine, but it needed some repairs but it still cost me less than £2000.
You really need to sit down and consider what you want to spend, and how often its going to be used and for what purpose.
It really is worth while posting your requirements on here as most of us have been there and done it


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 2, 2010)

YL - welcome to the site and as has been said "no question is silly", I can remember one lady asked a question and got a quick reply stating what the problem was and that it was near the engine - this lady promptly replied "WHERE IS THE ENGINE" and being a polite lot on this site (believe that and you will believe anything) we were all patient and helped her with all her questions, so remember just ask away and we will do our utmost to help.

GD

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## vwalan (Jul 2, 2010)

hi yorkshire lass welcome from a yorkshire lad livng in cornwall. 
how manypeople, how much, is size large or small important (parking at home etc)what driving class is on your licence(did you pass before 97),all things that make advice easier. also is it a daily driver at home. have lots of fun i,m sure you will .cheers alan.


----------



## Yorkshire Lass (Jul 2, 2010)

*What we are looking at.*

Not new, other half likes older vehicles.
Not sure of budget but between £10,000-20,000.
U shaped lounge at the back.
Big enough for two large adults,a dog and stuff for 2 to 3 weeks.
planning to pop home on way from south to north/scotland.
have seen a few but still not decided. Possible going to a show to have a look. Have been to dealers but only a few seemed helpful.
Did look to rent but all the companies we have contacted can't do the full 5 weeks. Don't want to be tied to a deadline to be back to an area.
Both passed test before 97.
Oh it needs to be smallish as plan to keep it at home so bigger then a transit but not too big.
Any advice would be a great help esp. what to avoid.
Thanks 
Lynda


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 2, 2010)

We spent a couple of hours looking at a big motorhome dealership - not to buy, but to get ideas on layout.

There are so many options that you need to have a good look at a wide selection before plumping for which layout suits you best ...

We bought our 'van on Ebay. It turned out to be good option, but it was a wee bit heartstopping buying something for £14k in that way


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 2, 2010)

By the way, there are a goodly number of wilding spots recorded on this site, and you can browse those in the appropriate forum.

That said, as a free member, access is not unlimited.

If you want unrestricted access, consider becoming a site supporter - click the link at the top right for more info. (Just £15 for a year - you'll save that by not paying a night or two's site fees ...)

As a site supporter there's a Wild Camping Map & POI forum where you can download Google Earth and satnav POI information for more than 1600 spots in England, Wales and Scotland.

This is continually updated with new spots, and revisions to existing spots, from information posted on this site.

Have fun wilding!

Regards

Chris


----------

